# tonight's sacrifice



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

only dog people will appreciate this, I just did the grossest thing...

Roscoe had a slightly runny poo earlier today, and just now he squatted but his little bum was hanging over the side of his litter box, which was right up against the bars of his ex pen...meaning that his poo was going to drop directly on my carpet. I was afraid of running poo on the carpet...

...so I ran over and CAUGHT IT! uke:

My boyfriend can't stop laughing at me.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Purell, anyone?? 
Hey-you do what you have to do. I never thought I'd be wiping a little dog's hiney with baby wipes, but I do.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd have done the exact same thing! Then washed, used hand sanitizer and taken a shower. Easier than cleaning carpet!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'd have done the exact same thing! Then washed, used hand sanitizer and taken a shower. Easier than cleaning carpet!


...and then used the hand sanitizer again! Ha! I'm with you, it's much easier to do that than try to get the carpet clean! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, that would have been a looooong shower!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

wow you are a brave soul! tell ur bf he wouldn't be the one laughing if he had been the one to do it lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooooh, I don't think I could have done that. I would have been on my hands and knees cleaning the carpet over and over again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

galaxie said:


> only dog people will appreciate this, I just did the grossest thing...
> 
> Roscoe had a slightly runny poo earlier today, and just now he squatted but his little bum was hanging over the side of his litter box, which was right up against the bars of his ex pen...meaning that his poo was going to drop directly on my carpet. I was afraid of running poo on the carpet...
> 
> ...


Been there done that in so many different situations. It is part of having house dogs, much rather clean my hands than the carpets.

At least your BF laughed, my DH gagged almost had a bigger mess, but he would have to clean that one.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

:brushteeth: Ewwww.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

haha, we were still laughing about catching the poo this morning! I have a feeling it will be a running joke


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You mean, a runny joke, don't you Natalie?? LMBO ! 

Oh my. I would have done the same thing!! It's just the mom in me, I guess. I'm always saying that hot water and soap exist for a reason. HA !


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I would have done the same, you don't think.... you just react and do the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

That made me laugh out loud! I grew up with every kind of pet imaginable and have cleaned up plenty of yucky stuff, so am not very squeamish. But I don't think I've ever actually caught the stuff as it comes out! Ha, ha!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

marjrc said:


> You mean, a runny joke, don't you Natalie?? LMBO !


AHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

It was actually fairly soild eace:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Purell, anyone??
> Hey-you do what you have to do. I never thought I'd be wiping a little dog's hiney with baby wipes, but I do.


I never thought I would be wiping doggie rear-ends either - - but I do the "baby wipe" thing too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Only dog people would understand lol! Yep, it's the mom in me, I would've done the same thing. I've probably done things just as gross! uke:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

LMBO!!!!

We do things for our dogs that we never thought we would!
:becky:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: You will laugh about it for a while - until the next Time!! Cause I promise you - with dogs - there WILL be a next time .


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I know I would have done the same thing. Hands wash up quite nicely but carpets not so much!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

galaxie said:


> only dog people will appreciate this, I just did the grossest thing...
> 
> Roscoe had a slightly runny poo earlier today, and just now he squatted but his little bum was hanging over the side of his litter box, which was right up against the bars of his ex pen...meaning that his poo was going to drop directly on my carpet. I was afraid of running poo on the carpet...
> 
> ...


No high fives with you, that's for sure!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey-----it pays to be quick on your feet!ound::bolt:ound::bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your BF will probably take you to the next baseball game to catch the next winning ball with a catch like that! ound:

Okay----enough already,right?ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

haha Julie no, I'm getting a kick out of all the comments, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Isn't it nice we have places to share stuff like this? They are just like babies...what wouldn't we do for our babies.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This morning we were snuggled up on the couch when Scooter started gagging and I knew what was coming. All I could think of was my new couch! I jumped up as quickly as I could and all I could do was catch what was coming from his mouth with my hands as I pushed him off the couch with my foot. The carpet is old...I cleaned it. New couch, nice and clean and not a spot on it!:whoo:


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

litter box,


Can you tell me what this is and where I can get one?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Ann, great "save!"

(But poor Scooter!) 

I'd have done the same...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:hungry:yeah I've grabbed a few cling-ons . Occasionally if I'm out with her ,she will pinch one that gets hung up on her rear leg hair. She looks at me and says "hey dad ,can you get that one off my butt" I usually grab it or she will sit down on it and then you have a real mess. Dogs , gotta love em.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I do that almost daily. Someone needs to invent an automatic dog tushie washer-just back them in and they come out clean.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I do that almost daily. Someone needs to invent an automatic dog tushie washer-just back them in and they come out clean.


Hey Beth , do you know anything about patent laws. I could invent the bidet.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know nothing about patents, but you have my blessing to go forward. Maybe we'll see you on QVC with the Hineymatic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like that, Hineymatic.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ina said:


> litter box,
> 
> Can you tell me what this is and where I can get one?


Hi Ina,

Re: litter box and training, check out these threads:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10396

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9964&highlight=litter

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9423&highlight=litter

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8963&highlight=litter

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=700&highlight=litter

Also, if you check the "Puppy Area" section and do a search for 'litter box', you should find a few more. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Hi Ina,
> 
> Re: litter box and training, check out these threads:
> 
> Also, if you check the "Puppy Area" section and do a search for 'litter box', you should find a few more. Hope that helps!


Thanks I will and it sound good to me. Ranger is such a joy to me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Hey Beth , do you know anything about patent laws. I could invent the bidet.


Could you install in on a doggie door? Then when they come back in and the door smacks their tushie, they would get an auto clean-up!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> :hungry:yeah I've grabbed a few cling-ons . Occasionally if I'm out with her ,she will pinch one that gets hung up on her rear leg hair. She looks at me and says "hey dad ,can you get that one off my butt" I usually grab it or she will sit down on it and then you have a real mess. Dogs , gotta love em.


This is why I never walk Tori without having the "poop comb" with us. It has saved me from having to do that a number of times.

Thank you, Amanda for sharing this "secret" w/me when Tori was little! :hail: :hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to admit....I have grabbed a poo off of Dexter's hind end when hanging (dingle poo). Dexter always smells the area where he has pottied and if the poo is not there, he tries again to poo. If he smells the poo on the ground, then he knows the poo is not hanging on him.

If the poo is on his hind end he goes in circles trying to get it off...I am outside with Dexter and the only thing I could grab is a leaf and some leaves are just not big enough!

The things we do.....


----------

